# Freshly groomed



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I was groomed today! My hair is SO short, but that will make it easier to brush me out after playing outside, yuck I hate being brushed! Anyway, here I am!
































I was having a hard time cooperating, but it's been a long day! I hope you all like my hair cut!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Love you new hair cut and you look so very pretty!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sophie you looks so cute and clean!!! Adorable!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Look at that darling face! Such a pretty girl Sophie!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sophie You Are beautiful and a Little Princess.*
*I Love the Cut on you.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice haircut!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I love your cute cute face, Sophie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sophie I can tell you are ready for summer! You look so beautiful, well you always look beautiful. 
Dominic had his first short haircut today, he looks so different... Sophie & Dom look alike now  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sophie...you are beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sophie looks adorable with her new cut!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Love your new style! So pretty  !


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh so cute :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Sophie looks adorable with her new cut!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Today's look:
















Sometimes us girls need to show off our wild side with some cheetah print and ruffles. Am I right ladies?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She looks great.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*You look beautiful sweetheart.*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cutie, I love how you do her legs.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Precious Girl!!! I know you said before you like to keep her tail trimmed, but I think you should grow it out some. To me that's one of the prettiest things about a maltese. I love how they did her face and ears. She's so cute!!!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------

